# fenugreek for milk supply



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Anyone know how much fenugreek to give to aid in milk production? I have 610mg human pills of it. Candice is doing the same thing she was last year and didn't really come into milk until the next day but this time she has twins instead of a single so she needs a boost.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am not sure how much to give. 
You also can get oxytocin from a vet to give a shot which will help with milk letdown. The dose should be less then that to help expel placenta. Generally you only give .2cc for milk let down.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oxytocin is only good for letting down the milk. Once it is let down, it does nothing to help with increasing amount.

If you want to use the pills you have, I guess you will just have to play around with the amount. You could also try lactating herbs like Dr Pollards Lactating Herbs. If you would want to go the chemical route, you could try Dom Peridone (Equidone). Any of this stuff will not increase a milk supply that isn't there. It only helps them to give the best amount that they can give.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

correct it will not help increase milk supply. I might have misunderstood the issue she was having I thought that it was that this doe does not come into milk until a day after kidding which in that case the oxytocin would help. 
BUT it is also a drug that needs to be used with case. It causes contracions and if given to a bred doe will make them abort. If you are a female and you touch it it will give you BAD cramps so must be handled with care.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. I hate to use chemicals and was trying to use what I had around. She wasn't empty just needed a little boost. I gave her two pills three times a day then one three times a day yesterday and it seemed to help. I know humans can take up to three pills three times a day and have heard of fenugreek being used as a supplemental feed source for goats so I figured it was safe.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

freedomstarfarm said:


> correct it will not help increase milk supply. I might have misunderstood the issue she was having I thought that it was that this doe does not come into milk until a day after kidding which in that case the oxytocin would help.
> BUT it is also a drug that needs to be used with case. It causes contracions and if given to a bred doe will make them abort. If you are a female and you touch it it will give you BAD cramps so must be handled with care.


I have never had any issues handling oxytocin. We use it frequently on cattle with 2cc as the common dosage for let down (say a cow is in heat), and 5cc for retained placenta.

With that said also, we actually have used oxytocin in pregnant cattle without any abortions. Maybe you're thinking lutalyse or cystorelin?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have heard that fennel is good for milk production also.


----------



## PineHill Hobby Farm (Mar 11, 2018)

We had given our first-timer doe who didn't give as much milk as she should, we gave her a tablespoon of fenugreek with her grains. She hated it but since it was with grains[and she loves grains], she would eat it. The fenugreek helped her milk production a lot. Since that time, whenever she needs a little 'push' we will add fenugreek to her grains. It does help a lot.

[I know this is a old post but in case someone needs to know...]


----------

